# Primer



## Admin (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone into time travel movies? Primer is streaming on Netflix and is one of the best representations of time travel and it's paradoxes I've ever seen.


----------



## Admin (Apr 16, 2013)

Lots of views, no comments. 

Am I the only one who's seen this movie?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, you're the only one.


----------



## dthornton (Apr 16, 2013)

Who's in it?


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Apr 16, 2013)

Im not really into sci-fi films but I remember this one time my youngest was asking about time travel. He was pretty serious and really believed its possible. I had to do a google search for the movie he was talking about so I could talk to him properly on a level that he could meet lol.

Anyway, since then I made sure to keep myself updated on time travel technology, so Ill be sure to watch Primer.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 17, 2013)

If this is the movie where the guys build a machine and have it in a lock n store unit it was pretty good and I think I need to watch it again to refresh myself with the plot.

 I have actually time traveled and it&#8217;s pretty cool. I started in 1955 once and travelled into the future to 2013. It was a very long and slow journey but went by way to fast. The changes I saw though were amazing and also how much some things didn&#8217;t change when other things changed at amazing rates. Now I&#8217;m working on a way to go back in time as going forward wasn&#8217;t much of a problem.

If I figure out how to go back I have a list of stocks to make the next trip a lot easier. 


As a side note to time travel my mother always told me as you get older the years go by faster and even though it seemed that way as a man of science I knew that couldn&#8217;t be true as all measures of time are constant. Come to find out I was wrong and mom was right. According to a show I heard on NPR as we age our brains slow as to the rate we collect data about all we experience the rate of slowing is quite a bit but we don&#8217;t notice it because our clock speed we need to function is way faster than our needs require. But in reality what we see as a day is all these billions of inputs and as that number gets slower the day goes faster. Kind of like the elapse of time sleeping or when they knock you out for a medical procedure. So we are all actually traveling thru time together and by man&#8217;s clocks we are all going at the same rate but by our internal clocks we are all going at different rates.


----------



## Admin (Apr 17, 2013)

Your mother was right. It seems like I had all the time in the world, now I'm not sure where it went.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 17, 2013)

Bud: I'm not sure I believe all of that but I like it. I alway thought it was because when we were young we were looking forward for everything, like driving , graduation, collage, drinking, marrige, kids and so on. At some point you become more satisfied with life and your not watching the calander anymore.


----------



## Admin (Apr 18, 2013)

I think also as time passes you realize how much you have and everything stops feeling so important.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2013)

Austin said:


> Lots of views, no comments.
> 
> Am I the only one who's seen this movie?


 
What's that rule about bumping your own threads?:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 22, 2013)

nealtw said:


> What's that rule about bumping your own threads?:beer:



Ask inspector to put him in time out...


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Ask inspector to put him in time out...


 
If he learns time travel, it wouldn't count for much.:


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 22, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Ask inspector to put him in time out...



I think some of you like to listen to yourself...type.

And now, Back to the Future...:banana::banana:


----------



## Admin (Apr 22, 2013)

nealtw said:


> What's that rule about bumping your own threads?:beer:



I am the Law! Self imposed ban it is then. See you guys in a few.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> I think some of you like to listen to yourself...type.
> 
> And now, Back to the Future...:banana::banana:


When talking to yourself dosn't devalope inteligent conversation, you have to find something else to do.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 22, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> I am the Law! Self imposed ban it is then. See you guys in a few.



No, one week at Garage Forum...


----------



## Admin (Apr 23, 2013)

I do try to get over there. It's always an after thought though.


----------



## melfallen (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow I love that movie! I finally got internet at my new place I"m for SURE going to watch that on Netflix. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm glad you got your internet! I couldn't live without mine.


----------

